# Neues vom DAV, 23.02. 2011



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2011)

Eine Meldung kam soeben rein:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> von der Internetseite unseres Verbandes www.anglerverband.com sind neue Inhalte abrufbar:
> 
> ...


----------

